# Long file names wont copy over the network



## cristobalmiggy (Sep 10, 2006)

Hello,

I'm having a problem copying many files over a network from one computer to a Linux Samba share.

I'm getting an error about the file name being invalid or too long. I've tried copying files of shorter length and it works. But when I make a file of long length, it doesn't work.

I know I could go one by one and fix these files to be shorter in name length and they would then copy, but there are hundreds of them. I'd much rather find a different solution to this than renaming hundreds of files.

Does anyone know of any easy solution to this problem?

Thanks
C


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How long are the names that won't copy? Have you identified a maximum file length that will copy?


----------



## cristobalmiggy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks for the reply!

It appears that the max length is 255 characters total from the root level folder \ all the way to the last character.

I'm guessing that the best option would be to find a program that chops off the ends of files, logs the ones that were chopped and then, go ahead and execute the copy. Know of a program that can do that?

Have any other ideas?

Best
C


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's correct, that is the maximum length. I'd just go a bit deeper in the folder tree to eliminate some of the "bulk". :smile:


----------

